# What's the Deal with Space Marine Names?



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got two questions;

One; Why do 90% of all Space Marine names end in "S?" I've seen Spartacus, Leonidus, Levidicus, Cersus, Marus, Perios, Marius, Arius, Urius, Ursus...etc, etc.

Two; Why are 100% of Space Marine names High Gothic? I've read numerous times in several sources that Space Marines are primarily recruited from Feral worlds; i doubt the denizens of such places would know much High Gothic, if any Gothic at all.

I'm not complaining, I'm actually quite addicted to uniformity, but when my Space Marines get mocked in a GW store by some dude ten years senior to me for not having "Space Mariney Enough" names (Jonas Klane, Sarol, Roth Galus, Nessarat, Fresk...) I'd like to know if there's any basis to that.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

its corny enough that it is lol


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

The 10% that don't end in 'S' are bastardised versions of the names of old orthodox angels like 'Azrael' taken from Azarael the angel of death. I'm guessing that this is because Space Marines are frequently refered to as 'angels', but let's face it, whatever name you choose is fine, esp. if you have supporting fluff.


----------



## Grand Master Belial (Jun 4, 2008)

Most of the Dark Angel names are Biblical like Azrael, Ezekiel and Belial. Ultramarines were based on the Romans so most of their names would be like those used in Gladiator (Proximo, Gaius, Maximus) Space Wolves are Nordic, etc...


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I thought space marines take a new name when they become an Astartes, or at least some do.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

uh... I wouldn't call it either Gothic or Corny...

All the names have a 'latin' twist; NOT the Central American kind, but the "Romans who ruled the known world" kind. SM of the Empire do follow a specific set of subtle themes, not the least of which is (supposedly) roman-sec names {many latin names [90%ish], that were male, ended in -s- or -us-} and a Fascist Theocracy similar to The Holy Roman Empire IF extended to the extremes. The one race of humanity? Only the Technology of the Emporer? you question something: Die heretic? Its not a matter of being corny or not, its a matter of wanting OR NOT wanting to be following that theme.

My BT (storyline) are stuck on a planet between two Eldar Maiden worlds populated by the Saim-hann, so my story line directly states that I get along with eldar so long as no Psycers enter the mix, since we are all fighting Nids and Tau expationists anyway. And my names are my own; sergents follow a latin-name schema, for THAT planets population, but my commanders (and the random pimping soldier model) certainly don't... The next time someone doesn't like you fluff, 1) Remind them thay they are YOUR models, not theirs, and 2) come up with a reason for said names. Fluff can write off anything!

Lastly, when they talk about, "feral" worlds, I personally imagine a planet populized by humans who lost enough technolgy to endure space travel; for all we know, those planets are hundreds of years further advanced then we are today; but they are considered feral and backwards to the floating space barge the size of Europe darting between Star systems...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Engelus said:


> I thought space marines take a new name when they become an Astartes, or at least some do.


Thats what I always assumed as well.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Theres no such thing as a corny Space Marine name unless you ACTIVELY attempt to make them corny (e.g. Brother John the Big Hairy Bastard etc).

Different Chapters base their Marine names on different language roots (SW- Scandinavian, BT- N.European, DA/UM- Latin or 'classical' etc).

Its entirely up to you how they're named, and to be honest those names you mentioned seem to be perfectly fine.


----------



## Wilder (Jun 10, 2008)

High Gothic is the offical language of the imperium. Most other planets use low gothic for their language. They use latin to represent what High Gothic would sound to us. That's what I remember reading anyway. So it would make since for the SM to be named after the manner of the offical langauge of the Imperium.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Astartes never change their names when they become an SM. They keep their name from their old days.
And not all male names end in 'S'. In Storm of Iron, an Astartes was named Eshara and some Chaos Astartes were Honsou, Kroeger and Forrix.


----------

